# Completed Sausage Making Wittdogs How To



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2007)

I put all three sausage making videos here in this sticky so that they would be easier to find.  I am not a trained professional and by no means an expert. If you decide to smoking sausgae you should read up on the use of cures and different techniques applied in sausage making.

We just finished the first part in video on sausage making..the first part deals with the prep work..deboning the butt and chunking it…and grinding it…We are using the middle size grinding plate to grind our meat. One of the things I like to do is weight the meat and place them in bags weighing 5lbs it helps later on when you are grinding and If you are making a couple of different types of sausage.
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHap3lpTzkU"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XHap3lpTzkU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>

This is the second video and covers the mixing of the sausage and stuffing ( I had to split it into 2 parts cuz it was a minute and a half to long) it both in casings and in bulk bags the same technique applies to bologna casings and the wider salami casing.. I use soy protein in my smoked sausage you can also substitute powdered milk, both will act as a binder and help the fat stay were it belongs in the sausage. (Not everyone uses it or likes to use it but I do). In regards to the cure (pink stuff) I use Insta Cure one or Prague Powder 1also know as sodium nitrate. This is use to kill the boutisilsm that can take place when smoking at temps below 200*.  The FDA recommends the use of cure. I will not debate the non use of a cure when smoking below 200*. You can substitute Mortons Tender Quick for the Cure but you have to rework your recipe because tender quick contains both salt and sugar in addition to the cure. Hope you enjoy the movie Part 2a deals with mixing the sausage, Part 2b deals with stuffing the sausage.
Sausage Making 2a Mixing the Meat
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2nlG2v4YBw"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2nlG2v4YBw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
Sausage Making 2b Stuffing the meat
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gqmIqsd5sQ"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gqmIqsd5sQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>

In the third part of our sausage making video we cover the actual smoking of the sausage. We are using a 20lb insulated electric smokehouse from The Sausage Maker. (It can handle 20lbs but I typically smoke 15lbs of sausage at a time. If you put to much in and the casings are touching they will not take on color they will remain white).  After the meat has been cured and stuffed into casings preheat the smoke house till 130*. Place sausage in smoke house and hold at 130* until the casings are dry.(  You want the casings dry because you are not looking for a smoke ring like in BBQ you want the smoke to not get deposited on the casings but to permeates all the way thru the meat, this also helps for the finished color).
I use two pans of sprayed sawdust (Cherry) which will smoke for about 4 hrs. Then stop smoking and cook at 160-165* till the sausage temp reaches 152*. This was not taped but when the sausage reaches 152* remove it from the smokehouse and submerge it in cold water till the sausage temp is 110*. (Do not spray with water, fully submerge it if you spray it the casings will wrinkle). Then allow the sausage to bloom…expose them to air and let them cool for about an hour the oxygen will deepen the color. Then place them in the fridge overnight and you can eat it the next day or vacpac and freeze for later use.  Hope you have enjoyed our sausage making video and have some of you interested in making your own sausage. This is by no means the only way to make sausage there are many different techniques and different ways to go about making sausage. But these are the techniques that I have used over the years and they work for me. 
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPVrvt9hiJg"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPVrvt9hiJg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------

